# So, this is me.



## Corvs Queen (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, just thought that I would post a picture so y'all know what I look like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, this is me and my huband.


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 18, 2005)

youre too cute! like a doll


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh, well thank you. 


That's just too sweet of you.


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

wow... u r very pretty!!! cant wait to see ur FOTDs


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 18, 2005)

You're very pretty.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 18, 2005)

HEY! I've seen you on myspace. (somehow... that ALWAYS sounds creepy). but it's true. i saw you on one of the MAC forums or something like that.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's me on myspace. I love to talk about makeup. 

So, I decided to change the picture to one of me and my wonderful hubby.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 19, 2005)

...........and thanks for all the compliments. Glad to see a group of gals that appreciates the art of makeup. Also, glad to see that no one here is calling me "spermy" because of my eybrows.

Such nice people here.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 19, 2005)

nothing wrong with your eyebrows!! i think they are very nicely done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  you are such a doll. very pretty


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 19, 2005)

Awwwww, *blushes* thanks!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 19, 2005)

very pretty!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 19, 2005)

That's a great picture! You're really pretty!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 20, 2005)

You all are just as sweet as pie!

Thanks so much!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 21, 2005)

lets all run in the flower fields...it will be ever so dandy!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 22, 2005)

^^That post came off as kind of snotty.


----------



## Janice (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_ 


^^That post came of as kind of snotty._

 
Don't mind her, she enjoys being bratty. You can always add a user to your ignore list by clicking on their profile and then selecting "Add xxxx to Your Ignore List". 

You're adorable, and what a handsome hubby!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Don't mind her, she enjoys being bratty. You can always add a user to your ignore list by clicking on their profile and then selecting "Add xxxx to Your Ignore List". 

You're adorable, and what a handsome hubby!_

 
Yeah, I know that their will be brats anywhere you go but I just wasn't sure how to take her comment. That's why I ask first. That way there's no misunderstanding. 

I always go by this rule when I'm on a message board.

"If you don't like it, don't comment!"

Anyways, thanks for the compliements. That was super sweet of you.


----------



## lover* (Oct 22, 2005)

*runs through flower feild*
You are TOO cute!


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

you are beautiful! wow!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 25, 2005)

im not a brat...i just try to add some humour to this site...people take it the wrong way...anyway, i couldn't careless. I still get a laugh out of it. =)


----------



## grunge_posh (Oct 26, 2005)

What a good looking couple! Awwwww, very cute!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 4, 2005)

Not like America. 
I think that I would like it a bit more if I were fluent in German.
Plus, the majority of the people here drink too much for my taste.
Could be worse though.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 4, 2005)

Billy Corgan in your avatar!!! *loves you*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 4, 2005)

Billy is my God!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Billy is my God!!!_

 

And mine!!!!!

You might want to watch this video I made in Barcelona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









This was when he came on stage, as you can see I was front row and VERY close! 

SMASHING PUMPKINS <3


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 4, 2005)

THANKS SOOOO MUCH!!!!

I saw him in Cologne with my hubby and then again in St. Louis by myself. He's rocks it!!! Plus, he's just too beautiful. Inside and out.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, yes he is!!! Those eyes and that jaw *purrrrrrs*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 4, 2005)

I so know what you mean.
I can't wait to see what he's been up to these past couple of months. I know without a shadow of a doubt that he's been doing _something_.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh yes, same with me! He better have been sitting with a guitar in his hands writing new songs! New pumpkins songs at that!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 4, 2005)

I guess we just continue to wait. Whatever he's been up to, I am sure that it's great. I mean, how could it be anything but great?


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 5, 2005)

Such a cute couple!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_Such a cute couple!!!_

 
Awww, thanks!!!!


----------

